# Fluval Edge - Good Heater?



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've just bought a fluval edge tank, it's 23 litres, I'm after a heater but I've read that the edge specific heater has issues (sticking on and cooking the tank). Can anyone recommend a good (fairly cheap) fully submersible heater, or have anything to add about the edge specific heater good or bad.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Most heaters are too big in a Fluval Edge.

The tank will keep a reasonable temp due to the spot lamps used.........certainly warm enough to keep guppies or small danios if you live in a centrally heated house.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, however what about when the lights are off? My house gets pretty cold with the heating off, plus I fancy upgrading to LEDs in the future.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Your right about the size though, it would need to be small enough to fit behind the bamboo plant holder thingy, it's got a slot for the wire and a gap at the back to hide the heater behind.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

To be fair any heater can stick on, it's a risk we all take and why it's important to check temperatures regularly. If it's a common problem perhaps email Fluval and see what they say, it might just be a case of a drop in the ocean or a fault they're aware of that's been fixed with a recall. At the end of the day you face the same risk no matter which heater you buy. I suspect most fish keepers have had a heater stick on at some point, I know I've had 2 or 3 do it over the years.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Got the edge heater here and never had a problem with it .
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> To be fair any heater can stick on,


Too true. In a big set up I use a Habistat controller................I guess the could still work in an Edge.


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

but because the edge is so short many may not fit. The bi-orb heaters will do fine


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Got a Fluval edge heater coming from my LFS, they've been very good, matching the best prices on the net for all my Edge need, plus you have the advantages if the heater does break.


----------

